# 2 different snakeheads



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i just got these two for £25...they seem to be doing fine but they look completely different in colour...and one is a bit bigger than the other...they had 3 in the aquarium but two had a fight and one died so there were two left...(the ones i bought) i was just concerned that they fought because they were different species of snakehead and mine look different so the same thing could happen to them...what do you think? and if anyone can tell me what species of snakehead they are that would be great...thanks









heres the bigger guy...




























and heres the smaller of the two which seemed to be the more aggresive one...



















what do you think?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i know the picture quality sucks...sorry about that


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

arnt thay wolf fish?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

no they are snakeheads...they look a lil like wolf fish...iv been told the first is a channa gachu and the second is a channa stewatii...if this is the case...they cannot co-exhist...so ideally i need confirmation soon

i know the picture quality sucks...i will post better pics in a day or two


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah,unfortunately we are going to need some clearer pics...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

very hard to id with thos pics. there are hundreds of differing SH species Some are identical in general looks and seperated by very minor details. The second of the two you show seems to have dwarf like features. Possibly gaucha, bhleri, stew, there are a lot that fall into this category that it could be. the other I do not think is a gaucha. But of course a better side pic would lend alot to help id'ing it. Possibly a northern. Again hard to say but I do not think it is a dwarf species that is for sure.


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Perhaps this can help u,

This guy is a Channa gachua:










And this one is Channa stewartii



















Brucki


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for all of the comments guys youve all been a great help

the better quality pics are on there way...hopefully in a day or two

the bigger guy is doing really well...eating and swimming about but the other lil guy has not moved...he just floats vertically behind the filter which he can just about fit behind...he doesnt even eat...its like hes scared to leave that area becaus of the other SH

i was wondering do gachu's have anything distictive about them? like a pattern or something i could look out for that will definately tell me its a gachu?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

*PIC UPDATE*

now if anyone can ID either of them that would be brilliant









the first guy again...



























































































and heres the other smaller guy...its so hard top get a decent pic of him









































































i know i went a lil crazy with all the pics but i really need them ID'd guys...please help if you can


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no need for the bump bro. its only been an hour.

But that one in your sig I will say is probably a gaucha. the other one i still cannot ID.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^i know im just so eager man...and one needs to go by sunday so i need help asap

how sure are you that he is a gaucha? your like the second person thats said that but then someone else told me from another site that they were pretty sure that he wasnt a gaucha

thanks for the help BlackSunshine


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

well like I said. The dwarfs are all so similar that they are separated by things like how many rays does the top fin have and very minor things like that. I can't say that I'm 100% that its a gaucha. But I would say that is a very good guess.

If its coming down to you needing to get rid of one, Just keep the one you like more. 
Personally of the two i'd keep the one in your sig. seems like its more active and looks a lot nicer. Thats if i HAD to get rid of one. reality of it is I'd find a way to keep both. but thats just me. Snakeheads are probably a lot easier to come by over there then they are in North America. 
And again that darker one doesn't look like a dwarf SH to me. and will probably get much bigger. If tank size is an issue for you (non dwarf SHs get VERY big) then the clear answer is keep the one you know is a dwarf (the one in your sig) and ditch the other one.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^that is my logic exactly...i have them both in a 41 gal...which is fine for the dwarf but obviously not the other when it gets really big...also because they are different species im 99% sure that they will not co-exhist...if the dwarf doesnt get the other guy while hes still small...the lil guy is bound to get the dwarf when he out grows him...i would love to keep them both but i really cant see them getting along...at the moment the lil guy is sitting on top of my filter out of the water just to get away from the dwarf! now that cant be a good sign! lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have to agree with blacksunshine...defianlty looks like a gaucha....but clear pictures would helps us..


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^thanks for the comment RAFAEL C...i know im not the greatest of photographers lol

i was just this second told by someone from a UK Snakehead site that they are certain that the first guy is a stewartii...now i dont know what to think...you guys are saying gaucha and they're saying stewrtii


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not Snakehead expert by any means. So I would probably lean towards Stweartii if someone more familar with multiple SH species says so.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

well he said that he used to breed stwartii so he knows about snakeheads...and that it has a shape head like a gaucha but the patterns of a stewartii...but he thinks its a stewartii

anyways i got rid of the smaller guy sunday...can anybody tell me how large a stewartii will grow?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

i had 6 juvi gauchas like 3 years ago...they looked exactly like #1


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^thanks for the comment louie d

to be honest im convinced hes a gaucha...even tho there are people telling me hes a stewartii

still no ID for the second guy? damn lil SH has got people stumped...iv posted him up on numerous sites and even people that know a lot about SH's cant ID him...im sure i had a complete new breed of SH with him lol


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet! i'm glad that I had a chance to own a few different species. Goodluck, and may you enjoy caring for those unique creatures. And keep us updated with pics, ok!


----------

